# Please pray for my brother



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

I just got a call from Pensacola. My brother, Chad ( 51 years ) had a massive heart attack. He has lost 50% of his heart. The doctors need to do a tripple by-pass. My brother is very weak and they are afraid he will not survive the surgery. They are going to try to build his energy back up over the next few days and then try the procedure.


----------



## East Texan (Oct 13, 2010)

Prayer for your brother, and all of his loved ones.


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

Prayers up for your brother and family.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Bonit prayers for your brother sent in Jesus name


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

You got it, brother.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

prayers sent


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Prayers sent for your brother and the physicians.. Hope all goes well.


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Done.


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*thoughts an prayers for your brothers recovery *


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

Prayers sent-


----------



## GWMERCER (Jun 30, 2010)

prayer sent brother keep us posted....you and your family will be in our thoughts and prayers before we lay our heads down for the night good luck


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Prayers sent Bonito. Keep us informed.
RT


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

praying here


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks all of you so much for your prayers. Where 2 or more are gathered together in Jesus' name, He will be there. I'll update you when I get more news.


----------



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

done


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

Prayers up.


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

Prayers sent up.


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Bonito, I will pray for your brother's health. You have been an inspiration to many on this board and I know you have offered up a lot of prayers for everyone. May God guide your brother to a speedy recovery.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Prayers on the way.


----------

